# Vintage Gold Rolex Pocket Watch



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

Our charity was given this Rolex pocket watch in a Dennison 9ct gold case. It has a 1920s inscription. (It came with a 30gm watch chain - not pictured.)

I know I can't ask the "V" question but can anyone tell me if this is particularly rare or sought after please?

Also what is the best way to sell such a watch? Auction....watch dealer....eBay? Finally is it best to sell the watch and chain together or separately please?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/NqRCbMAcIEJG8z1I2

TIA

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I personally would sell it through an auction house that regularly sell watches and is on the internet , I know you will have to pay more commission than if you sell on Ebay , but you don't get the risk of some chancer ripping you off by pulling a fast one .(item not as described , doesn't work etc etc )

Also the auction house will do the write up, photography, advertising and posting if the buyer is overseas or not within collecting distance , again at no risk to yourself .

You could sell to a dealer but I would expect a higher price from auction , as the dealer is obviously and quite rightly going to want his mark up , whereas at auction it will more likely go to a collector .

That would be my advise , good luck , it is a lovely piece and I would expect it to do very well :thumbsup:


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Andyclient. I still have a 10% trade account (even though I am a *retired* antique dealer) with a large auction house locally so will probably go through them. Obviously I would like to purchase many items that come through the charity I help but feel obliged to let things take their course rather than possibly ending up being accused of not paying enough.

What about selling the chain separately from the watch? I know I would buy a gold Albert but not a watch and there may be others vice versa?

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vigman said:


> Thanks, Andyclient. I still have a 10% trade account (even though I am a *retired* antique dealer) with a large auction house locally so will probably go through them. Obviously I would like to purchase many items that come through the charity I help but feel obliged to let things take their course rather than possibly ending up being accused of not paying enough.
> 
> What about selling the chain separately from the watch? I know I would buy a gold Albert but not a watch and there may be others vice versa?
> 
> Vigman


 Yes I agree selling the chain separately would be a good idea , you know the value of 30gm of gold easily enough so you could sell that to a dealer/jeweller at scrap value or there abouts and without any loss on commission


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with our learned colleague above. Scrap the chain (it is only worth gold weight anyway) and auction the watch. I picked up a Rolex pocket watch yesterday by chance, so they are not too rare (mines a ww2 issued navy watch in gunmetal case)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's nice indeed. Wish you well for the Charity - - :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just interested if the chain would pair with watch? A pair of vases always fetch less on their own. It's a nice looking watch.


----------

